# Creating a speedcubing group for my country



## Mody (Oct 15, 2019)

Hello
I want to create a cubing group in my country
I need help about how to advertise it
What expenses will I face
Making people join
And everything in general

I want to organize a competition first
So I seem somewhat competent to owning this speedcubing club
And advice or help will be appreciated


----------



## Karwan (Oct 15, 2019)

Mody said:


> Hello
> I want to create a cubing group in my country
> I need help about how to advertise it
> What expenses will I face
> ...


Seems like a very nice idea. Idk how i could help you tbh but, i might take a shot in my country as well. Kurdistan doesn't really have many cubers.


----------



## Mody (Oct 15, 2019)

Karwan said:


> Seems like a very nice idea. Idk how i could help you tbh but, i might take a shot in my country as well. Kurdistan doesn't really have many cubers.


Same in egypt our nationals got 65 competitors


----------



## Skittleskp (Oct 16, 2019)

Mody said:


> Same in egypt our nationals got 65 competitors


I used to think being an American speedcuber was bad because of how hard it was to set records. Then I realized how fortunate I was to have 4-5 comps a year and lots of cubing friends. Is there a way I can help?


----------



## pjk (Oct 16, 2019)

What country are you in?


----------



## Karwan (Oct 16, 2019)

Mody said:


> Same in egypt our nationals got 65 competitors


At least you got competitors. Here i can barely find someone who can solve a 3x3.


----------



## Karwan (Oct 16, 2019)

pjk said:


> What country are you in?


Are you just the admin of the forums or you have other accessibilities like organizing a competition for example?


----------



## Mody (Oct 16, 2019)

pjk said:


> What country are you in?


Egypt


----------



## cuber314159 (Oct 16, 2019)

Karwan said:


> Are you just the admin of the forums or you have other accessibilities like organizing a competition for example?


@pjk is just the moderator of this forum however he probably knows alot of delegates who may be able to help, not that you can't find that information anyway. There are no delegates in Egypt but there are in Algeria, Morocco, Tunisia, Israel and Turkey which I understand isn't that nearby but it's the nearest available

https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/delegates


----------



## Mody (Oct 16, 2019)

cuber314159 said:


> @pjk is just the moderator of this forum however he probably knows alot of delegates who may be able to help, not that you can't find that information anyway. There are no delegates in Egypt but there are in Algeria, Morocco, Tunisia, Israel and Turkey which I understand isn't that nearby but it's the nearest available
> 
> https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/delegates


I already contacted one in Bahrain and we are planning the competition


----------



## Karwan (Oct 17, 2019)

cuber314159 said:


> @pjk is just the moderator of this forum however he probably knows alot of delegates who may be able to help, not that you can't find that information anyway. There are no delegates in Egypt but there are in Algeria, Morocco, Tunisia, Israel and Turkey which I understand isn't that nearby but it's the nearest available
> 
> https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/delegates


i just tried to contact one but didn't work for me : (. i click the message icon but nothing happens. could you tell me?


----------



## Mody (Oct 18, 2019)

Karwan said:


> i just tried to contact one but didn't work for me : (. i click the message icon but nothing happens. could you tell me?


Email them you can get their email from previous comps they’ve organized under the “contact” section


----------

